

Ask HN: How do you think Snowden's "dead man's switch" works? - microb


======
BWStearns
2 options: Active: he has a server or service where if he doesn't check into
or send an email to, passwords and instructions are sent to his collaborators.

    
    
        Passive: he has collaborators whom he actually trusts, and who will open the contents and release if something fishy happens to him.
    

My bet is on the former as it limits the odds that his contacts could 'defect'
and release the contents early which would limit his leverage (assuming that
this plan actually gives him any).

~~~
microb
Interesting idea. Seems like the NSA could easily shut this down given the
dossier & data stream they must have tied to Snowden by now. He probably can't
even turn a computer on without red flags going off.

